# Stock Messaging App



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

I was looking for an app that is like the stock "Messaging" app on Droid X that shows all emails and messages from yahoo, gmail, and even text/facebook messages! Is there any app that can take place of this? Thank you!

Sent from a Droid X that us NOTW


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

Trillian can do that, its a chat program though. Otherwise, I use stock messaging, with Friendcaster Chat, Gmail, and etc.. notifications get messy and don't all push at the same time though.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

keef said:


> Trillian can do that, its a chat program though. Otherwise, I use stock messaging, with Friendcaster Chat, Gmail, and etc.. notifications get messy and don't all push at the same time though.


Im almost NEVER on stock lol on MIUI currently.. But thanks for suggestion man!


----------

